# Fido Poodles



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are Gloria Koolsbergen's minis from Quebec. Aren't they cute???


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

YAY poodles DOING something in an advet other than looking pretty and acting 'bratty'  love it!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The white one on the left looks just like Beau. It's a very cute ad, but I'm not sure what the connection is to cell phones.


----------

